# more forums?



## zErO (Oct 26, 2002)

how about some more forums, maybe one for next gen systems, and maybe one for oldskool systems, and such.


----------



## D2_ (Oct 26, 2002)

a digital art forum would be nice and a coding forum too


----------



## zErO (Oct 26, 2002)

fanart forum  B)


----------



## MasterOfTehRom (Oct 26, 2002)

Naw, why bother  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   Then you would just have leechers begging to have roms for every imaginable system posted.  I suggest just leave the site as is and have people post comments regarding other systems under "General off topic chat".  OR I SUPPOSE you could ask KiVan to add one more forum under the general section, possibly titled "Misc other consoles" or something similar?  I dunno, just my 2c.


----------



## SMN (Oct 26, 2002)

I agree with MasterOfTehRom.
Otherwise, this site is no longer gbatemp anymore


----------



## D2_ (Oct 26, 2002)

that depends on how u describe gbatemp: a emuatlion/gaming forum or a all rounder forum


----------



## zErO (Oct 26, 2002)

true. but maybe you could have a section labeled "Extra non-gba related" or something.


----------



## MasterOfTehRom (Oct 26, 2002)

True true lol, I guess all we can do is wait for KiVan or Alixander to make a post on these threads and make the decisions.  It's their site, all we can do is make recomendations, give opinions, and keep encouraging them


----------



## zErO (Oct 26, 2002)

i would like a fanart forum because i do a lot of drawing, and i am getting a scanner soon, so i would like to see what people think of my work.


----------



## D2_ (Oct 26, 2002)

hmm from the posts i read so far, all i hear about is alex and  kivan........wat do the other two do?


----------



## zErO (Oct 26, 2002)

well maybe they help, but they arn't as big as alex and kivan.


----------



## SMN (Oct 26, 2002)

QUOTE(zErO @ Oct 25 2002 said:


> i would like a fanart forum because i do a lot of drawing, and i am getting a scanner soon, so i would like to see what people think of my work.


I'd love to see them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hey, don't you have a website ?  post it as your signature and leave a guess book to get comments from people who viewed your arts


----------



## zErO (Oct 26, 2002)

my scanner isn't working at the momeny, i have no software for it, i should be getting some soon.


----------



## El Diablo (Oct 26, 2002)

I'm cool withthings like that. But ow do you do those cool graphics in your signature?


----------



## KiVan (Oct 26, 2002)

This forum is only GBA-oriented we cannot cover every topic about consoles and gaming...
it was born in this way and it will continue this way.
You can still post off topic discussions in the proper section


----------



## ShinGetter (Oct 26, 2002)

Yeah, this is only GBA forum!


----------



## zErO (Oct 26, 2002)

ahhh crap. ah well, theres more forums out there. i guess i'll ditch this one. just kidding. and mightyx. it takes quite a lot of practice in either Paint Shop Pro, or Photoshop (the 2 best). i didn't create either of the pictures in my signiture, d2 created the top one, and my friend created the bottom one. i am learning to do it myself, and i have a few signitures, but none of them are as good as the ones i have in my sig.


----------

